# Meadows Vs. Jumeirah Park Vs. Arabian Ranches



## shotcaller (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am relatively new to Dubai and I need some insight into the pros and cons of living in the Meadows, Jumeirah Park and Arabian Ranches. Whilst the Meadows is an established community, the villas do look a bit tired. Jumeirah Park is rather new but with all the construction around it and the fact that it feels like a ghost town at night doesn't do it any favours. Arabian Ranches on the other hand, is a amazing community; the villas are in top notch condition, the facilities are outstanding, etc but the location seems to be on the outskirts of town :confused2:

To confuse things even more the rents seem to be more or less the same (I am looking for a 4 bedroom villa). I'm also considering whether to buy a villa rather than rent one considering how rents are going up month on month so any insight on what I should do would be much appreciated


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

I live in jumeriah park. Fantastic location and beautiful large villas. But I never see anyone! Rents are increasing quickly here too, therefor we're leaving for a more established family area.


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

Have been living in the ranches for three months now and must admit that it's a pretty good place to live. Though rent is going up everywhere, there are still some houses in the ranches that are affordable. Where we live in Al Reem, the people are predominantly from English speaking countries. There's a great deal of interaction between neighbours and people really approach you to introduce themselves if you're new. Its the best place for young kids as well with a playground and swimming pool in walking distance. And the best thing: never any traffic jams!


----------

